# Ring Free vs Seafoam



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Which one of these products is best for an outboard? Is there another product that is better than both?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Ring free by a mile.


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

I use nothing put seafoam.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

What's the difference in seafoam vs ring free


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Ring free is a lubricant and carbon remover. Sea foam is just a solvent and it contains alcohol.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Take two used spark plugs put them in a container with a little ring free in one and sea form in the other. Check them the next day and you will have you answer. We use ring free and I pull my injectors every six months and they look good as new. I feel the key to keeping outboards running right start with clean fuel from the suppler to injectors and every thing in between.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Is this "ring-free" a walmart/autozone item?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Not that I'm away of? It is a Yamaha product.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

I have always been a believer in seafoam, it is good stuff, I replaced the plugs after 2 seasons, they looked really good. but when I use the recommended 1 oz/gal amount in my gas, it does not run as good,,,,,,figure that one out,,,may be just my imagination,,I may try the ring-free. Yamaha 2 stroke


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

lobsterman said:


> Not that I'm away of? It is a Yamaha product.


Guess I will stick to sea foam,mine's just a small 4/S anyway.Never had any gas issues but have always bought eth-free since new.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If you add a lot of sea foam you are adding alcohol then.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

lobsterman said:


> If you add a lot of sea foam you are adding alcohol then.


What about that startron stuff? I use it every other tank.The place I got my boat new at said it was better than anything(5years ago).


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Startron is good stuff too but still not ring free.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I just bought a boat with a 250 hpdi on it and I've heard that it is paramount to run clean fuel and to keep the injectors clean with that motor. I've taken the boat out 4 times since I bought it an love the way the motor runs. I just want to make sure that I take proper care of it.http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Where's the best place to buy "Ring Free" and what's the average price?


----------



## Jquinn5611 (Mar 28, 2014)

Okay, Ring-Free vs Mercury Quickleen?


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

dabutcher said:


> Thanks for the replies. I just bought a boat with a 250 hpdi on it and I've heard that it is paramount to run clean fuel and to keep the injectors clean with that motor. I've taken the boat out 4 times since I bought it an love the way the motor runs. I just want to make sure that I take proper care of it.


We too run a pair of 300 HPDI's and love them. Clean fuel clean fuel and did I mention clean fuel ( we only use pure gas)will help keep them running for years to come. I would also recommend using Pennzoil XLF oil. Check out what the hull truth has to say about it. Don't buy it from WM @ 36 a gallon. Sam's has it about 14 a gallon. I buy my ring free from a shop in Ga for half the price I can get it from around here. Don't forget to check your oil in the high pressure pump.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

How much do you use per 50 gallons ? How often do you add it?
As for cleaning injectors Scotts marine in Elberta is the only mechanic in the area that has the proper machine to clean HPDI injectors they actually give you a readout on what percentage each injector is spraying before and after cleaning we just had 12 injectors cleaned most were only spraying at 50% or less! I would highly recommend getting them cleaned every few years just as insurance it's alot cheaper than a power head


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

TONER said:


> How much do you use per 50 gallons ? How often do you add it?
> As for cleaning injectors Scotts marine in Elberta is the only mechanic in the area that has the proper machine to clean HPDI injectors they actually give you a readout on what percentage each injector is spraying before and after cleaning we just had 12 injectors cleaned most were only spraying at 50% or less! I would highly recommend getting them cleaned every few years just as insurance it's alot cheaper than a power head


50 gallons would required 5 oz. of ring free The ratio is 1 oz per 10 gallons. I add ring free every time I get gas and that is every week for us. There is nothing special about HPDI injectors But they do have to be clean. You will love the added performance with the cleaned injectors. Kenny @ Barber Marine also cleans them. Be glad you did not have to replace any of the injectors as they are 315.00 each from Yamaha.


----------

